# Help, I'm a flash-a-holic



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My Inova T2 just came in today.

The flashlight bug got me a few months back. Admittedly, I bought my 1st really nice light about a year or so ago - an Inova X03. Since then, I've been hooked:

My flashlight collecting is getting out of hand since I joined a flashlight forum 

Now, my collection is as follows:

- Black 3D LED Maglight
- Red Maglight - 3D - Regular bulb
- Brinkman Xenon Flashlight - Two 123 batteries
- 3W LED Brinkman AAA Light
- Coleman Max LED - 115 Lumen AAA Flashlight
- Coleman Max LED - 110 Lumen AA Flashlight (Spot/Flood Adjustable)
- Inova XO3 5.8 Watt LED
- Inova T2-MP 140 Lumens LED

- Below, two Inova XO 4.8 Watt LEDs on two rifles


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> My flashlight collecting is getting out of hand since I joined a flashlight forum


Candlepower?

I've always been a flash-a-holic. I have too many to list.

My favorite for use at work (at the moment) is a Coast LED Lenser. Powered by 1 AA, half the size of a mini Maglight, the lens has a magnifier in the center that really concentrates the light output from the LED.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice collection, I have a Coast P6 Lenser 2AA. I'ld swear it can project a beam at least 300" They can get pricey, I paid $56 for mine.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's about what I spent on the Inova T2-MP. I paid about $52 for the Inova XO3


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Shipwreck said:


> That's about what I spent on the Inova T2-MP. I paid about $52 for the Inova XO3


 Thats a decent price. I've been thinking of checking out the Inovas. I still have my 5 D cell Brinkman,
it's got to be 20 years or better. Makes for a good bludgen, or jabbing instrument.
Have you checked out Flashlights Unlimited? They have a good selection.:smt023
Flashlights Unlimited Home


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I've seen that site - so far, I've found better prices using Google, depending on what model light I want.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I actually returned one of the coleman's today - I kept the spot/flood model, but returned the other. With the T2-Mp, I don't need that coleman for nightstand duty. The Inova is much brighter.

I'm using that return $ to pay for about 1/2 of an Inova T5-MP. I think I'll be fixed for flashlights after that. The T5-MP is 200 lumens.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Shipwreck said:


> I actually returned one of the coleman's today - I kept the spot/flood model, but returned the other. With the T2-Mp, I don't need that coleman for nightstand duty. The Inova is much brighter.
> 
> I'm using that return $ to pay for about 1/2 of an Inova T5-MP. I think I'll be fixed for flashlights after that. The T5-MP is 200 lumens.


 That works...200 lumens, that's alot of light. Definately burn out a perp's retinas:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

sho nuff


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I was a SureFire fan for a couple of years, but after trying some of the newer LED lights (and being ticked-off by the SureFire folks), I think I'm going to start switching over to other brands. They were top-of-the-line for quite a while, but it seems like there are better choices nowadays.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I've looked at Surefires before, but the pric etag is too high for me. Yesterday, the woman at the gun store showed me a new Surefire light they just got in - Just as bright as my new Inova T2-Mp, but 3x the price. Inovas are known to be very tough. I don't feel the need to pay 3x the price for the same brightness. But if you have the cash...


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've never had the cash for high-end SureFires at full price, either. :mrgreen:

The pricier models in the photo above were purchased at more than one-half off retail (a retail store closeout I stumbled across), and even then, I was making choking noises as I dug out my wallet. Back when I bought them, there weren't many (any?) other choices, unlike the present.

A few other folks I know have some of the Inova models, and they seem to like them as well as you do. I'm just waiting for them to have a little bit more field-use history, which should reveal any design and/or construction problems. Many of them have more bells and whistles than I want or need, but I suppose I don't HAVE to use ALL the features, right? :smt023


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Glad I saw this thread, thanks guys!

I was about to go out and buy a new Surefire this week, but now I may buy two of the Inova's instead.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Just got the Inova T5-MP today. :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've gotten two Eagletacs recently - the P20C2 Mk II and the T20C2 Mk II. Both lights put out 300 actual, out the front lumens. Great lights. I'm also waiting for the arrival of a special LED drop in for my maglight that should give me 600+ lumens of light. I hope to get that in today or tomorrow.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Give us the details on that drop in. 6oo lumens is down right awesome. Who's is the pink one?:smt043


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Frank45 said:


> Give us the details on that drop in. 6oo lumens is down right awesome. Who's is the pink one?:smt043


The pink one was for my 2.5 year old son. He only wants my lights. A few months ago, we were at the store, and I saw that the mini maglights were fairly cheap. I figured he might like a metal light instead of the $1 plastic ones. It only held his interest for 3 days.

All they had was black and pink. I have a red 3D maglight. I just told him itw as red, and he was happy 

I have since upgraded it with an LED kit. He doesn't use it anymore - but it was worthless with the stock bulb.

Here is the info on that upgrade. I hope it come in tomorrow

CandlePowerForums

You may need to be a member to read it, though.


----------



## ssmtbracer (Jun 15, 2010)

DJ Niner said:


> I was a SureFire fan for a couple of years, but after trying some of the newer LED lights (and being ticked-off by the SureFire folks), I think I'm going to start switching over to other brands. They were top-of-the-line for quite a while, but it seems like there are better choices nowadays.


I don't mean to pry but what happened with surefire that you got ticked off. I was also a fan of them however lately I have been into 4sevens they have some sweet lights and put out just as much light as surefire just different beam pattern. And they come in smaller sizes.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

ssmtbracer said:


> I don't mean to pry but what happened with surefire that you got ticked off.
> ...


Once upon a time, I sold some accessories and other stuff at a gunshow and had a bit of money for a new toy. I was wanting a small single-cell flashlight, LED, with dual illumination modes, that ran on the Lithium 123A cells, so I could use-up any partially-depleted batteries I took out of my other lights. I was going to use it for general illumination chores, camping, hunting, etc.

I surfed over to SureFire's website, and browsed through their lights until I came across the E1L Outdoorsman page: 
E1L Outdoorsman - Small Led Flashlight from SureFire
It matched my "wants" perfectly! I jotted-down the model number from the website (E1L-HA-WH, still on the website page under "Description"), and headed off to my local SureFire dealer. I asked for it by name, he handed me one, I turned the package over and matched the model number on the back to my note, thanked him, paid and left. "That was too easy!" I thought on the way home.

Got home, opened the light, started fiddling with it, and couldn't get the dual-illumination feature to work. I already owned an E2L Outdoorsman, and I figured it would work the same way, but I finally broke down and opened the instructions. Nothing there about it. Hmmm. Double-checked the packaging, and in the upper-right corner, it shows the output as 25 Lumens. Fixed. WTF?

So I Google around a bit, and eventually figured out the problem. Seems that SureFire liked the model number for the original E1L (single 25 Lumen mode) so much that they RE-USED THE SAME MODEL NUMBER for the new dual-mode E1L. Didn't even bother to add a "b", or "2", or nothin'. Exact same number - E1L-HA-WH.

Now I'm mad. Why the $&#@ would a company waste time using model numbers at ALL, if they were going to use the SAME number to identify TWO PRODUCTS WITH DIFFERENT CHARACTERISTICS!?! So I wrote them a letter, calmly explaining my predicament and how it happened, and asking if there was anything they could do to fix the problem (hoping they'd offer to exchange the just-opened light for the "correct" model they were actively advertising on their website, or maybe send parts to upgrade it to the latest specs -- anything, really).

They blew me off like lint.

So now I tell folks the above when they ask about SureFire. Thanks for asking! I still have the old E1L package with the model number, in case anyone doesn't believe me (not that I'd hold a grudge, or anything like that :mrgreen. Could be that I'm blowing it out of proportion, but most folks seem to agree with me. Takes a lot to get me riled-up, but this really tweaked my nose out-of-joint.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, now with Eagletac and Fenix, I can get a great light for a lot less than what Surefire costs - and they have brighter models. I would not own the lights I have if I had to pay surefire prices.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Shipwreck said:


> The pink one was for my 2.5 year old son. He only wants my lights. A few months ago, we were at the store, and I saw that the mini maglights were fairly cheap. I figured he might like a metal light instead of the $1 plastic ones. It only held his interest for 3 days.
> 
> All they had was black and pink. I have a red 3D maglight. I just told him itw as red, and he was happy
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick answer back,and the info. you are right,you have to join the forum. When I get back from work I'll check it out.:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, I think certain subforums require joining. This forum used to be the same way.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

:smt1099:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It continues to grow:










1. EagleTac P20C2 MKII 
2. EagleTac T20C2 MKII 
3. Solarforce L2
4. Inova XO3 
5. Inova T2-MP
6. Coleman Max AAA 110 Lumens Spot/Flood LED
7. 3W LED Brinkman
8. Brinkman Xenon
9. C30 Flood-to-Throw AAA 100 Lumens
10. Mini Maglite with LED Conversion
11. Maglight 3D w/ Fusion Showerhead LED (600 lumens)
12 Maglight 3D LED (Not shown)
13. Two Inova XOs mounted on rifles (not shown)

And I plan to get a EagleTac M2XC4 MKII very soon


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Just ordered the Inova T3.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mucho kewl...

My collection has increased more since my last pic...


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Sooner or later you will need to get that 30 or 40 gun safe. You ARE getting a nice collection together.:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Haha. I've still got room for a few more handguns with the pistol racks I have. So, i'm good I only have 2 rifles. and, the safe also holds all my ammo.

My wife made me buy the safe with "new gun money." So, this will have to do :mrgreen:


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

It's a start. :smt023 I'm getting a tiny bit jealous over that collection.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I just ordered a 2nd PS90 this week after selling my MSAR - so, that's tying up my money. And, I'll have to forgo that 2200 lumen Olight SR90 for now 

My 800 lumen Eagletac is enough for my nightly outoor stuff I do. My dog will go blind in 1 week if I go out there with 2200 lumens :mrgreen:

I have a couple more handguns I want, and then maybe sometime next year I'll snag one 

I did just order 1 more Solarforce for $25, though... I don't have one in "Sand" color - so I HAD to get it :smt083


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Where are you getting the solar force?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Frank45 said:


> Where are you getting the solar force?


Here:

Solarforce SAND L2 300 Lumens R2 CREE T.Head Flashlight - eBay (item 280426676779 end time Sep-16-10 09:57:46 PDT)

That's the one I got,...

But if you go here, you can see all the stuff they sell - complete lights and parts:

INTERNATIONAL TRADING COMPANY items - Get great deals on Flashlight, Flashlight Accessoires items on eBay Stores!

A few FYIs before you order from there:

Some of the prices are in Euros or pounds - but typically, most of the ads will show you the actual dollars once you go into auction itself.

Be aware that their one cell 123 light needs a 3.7 v recharchable battery - you cannot use a store bought 123 cell (they are only 3.0 V). *But the standard two cell 123 lights can use store bought 123 cells (like the on I linked to abov).*

And, Solarforce mkes some expensive lights too - you have to read to make sure that you don't get 1 that needs 18650 rechargables...

This is my 4th Solarforce light - the $25 ones - like the one I bought at the link above - are very nice. I have two black ones and a gun metal one. I wanted to try this color.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up, I appreciate it. The e-bay store made me laugh when they called the switch a "clicky". I expect the lead time is around 3-4 weeks for delivery? I think for that price and free shipping that is a good deal. I'll check the other site out later.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, that's what they are called - and on the CPF site too.

Actually, you are looking at about 2 weeks. My first one took a little longer, but the other 2 took about 10-11 days.

Unless you order on a weekend, they tend to CLAIM to ship next day. But with free shipping, it is a great deal. You can buy Solarforce lights from licensed Solarforce dealers here in the USA - but it's cheaper to buy from their hong kong shop....


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Shipwreck said:


> No, that's what they are called - and on the CPF site too.
> 
> Actually, you are looking at about 2 weeks. My first one took a little longer, but the other 2 took about 10-11 days.
> 
> Unless you order on a weekend, they tend to CLAIM to ship next day. But with free shipping, it is a great deal. You can buy Solarforce lights from licensed Solarforce dealers here in the USA - but it's cheaper to buy from their hong kong shop....


That's a good deal....free shipping and then cutting out the middleman. I probably pull the trigger today. Thanks again. Oh I was rooting around my father's celler yesterday and came up with a coast guard approved 2 D cell black flashlight circa early 50's. It has a wire guard around the bulb. Thought it to be cool. He was into flashlights also.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Cool. Its amazing how the technology has changed over the years...


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Shipwreck said:


> Cool. Its amazing how the technology has changed over the years...


Yep for many years a flashlight was usually a D cell battery with a bulb. Now I guess in the past 10 years[correct me if I'm wrong about time wise] there has been leaps and bounds on these little gems of artificial light. What lies in the future as far as technology goes?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think eventually, all there will be left will be LEDs.

But they will get brighter and cheaper as time goes on


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

I think you are correct in your assumption, last night on tv this guy was showing the new led home light bulbs and stateing that in 2012 the incondescent light bulb will be gone for good. They showed the differance between one and the new led, the electricity is 1/10 of the old style. The cost of the new led will be about $60 but will last about 18 years.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I loaded up on some lightbulbs several months ago...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Got my Sand colored solarforce in today - it has the nicest anodizing out of all of them. Cool color too.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Those are nice looking lites, cool color.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There must be some variation between the LED modules. They are all the same model insert - but the one that came with the sand light is the brightest with the most throw


----------

